# Are we blown out this weekend?



## Weatherhead (Dec 9, 2017)

I was hoping to make the 4 hour trek north to fish our Ohio steelhead waters, but flow rates right now look pretty impossible. I’m not great at runoff forecasts, can someone help? Does it look like vermillion, rocky, chagrin, grand, or conneaut will be fishable anytime this weekend?


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

The only thing that will fish this weekend are feeders and we don't talk about those


----------



## Weatherhead (Dec 9, 2017)

Yeah, I'm learning that. I know the location of some, but guides I was with only mentioned them in passing. I'm not trying to identify anyone's honey hole but maybe y'all can answer this much...

How far into feeders do you typically still find fish? I have no experience with that at all, is in the bottom 100 foot or so, or way farther upstream?


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

This is the Vermilion today 
BEFORE this heavy rain tonight!!!!!
It’s going to be demolished this weekend


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Two weeks before the V will fish and that’s if we don’t get any more rain in that time period.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

More rain on Monday..... ugh


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Just drove over the grand by my house, close to spilling it's banks


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

looks fishable to me...caught steelhead in water so brown you cant see 1/2 inch ...
just gotta know how to wiggle the worm


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

TRIPLE-J said:


> looks fishable to me...caught steelhead in water so brown you cant see 1/2 inch ...


True, but, I wouldn't suggest Weatherhead make the 4 hour drive til next weekend.


----------



## Weatherhead (Dec 9, 2017)

I’m still thinking about it though. I mapped out a bunch of tributaries off of Chagrin, Grand, and Conny. If nothing else I’ll get a better feel for the ones that have parking nearby. And who knows, maybe some will be fishable.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a trib in my backyard and I can hear it in my house. She is flowing at the secondary bank. I don’t doubt that some of the real small tribs could be fishable Sunday


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

Weatherhead said:


> How far into feeders do you typically still find fish? I have no experience with that at all, is in the bottom 100 foot or so, or way farther upstream?


They will go as far as they can, usually to the first set of falls they can't jump.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

To be honest with you, it's a waste of time driving that far this weekend. Conneaut Creek is in my backyard, and right now, if no rain comes on Monday, the soonest it might fish is Tuesday. It is very high, very dirty, and so much debris including trees coming down. I also think it's a little early for any numbers of fish to be up the feeders. There are some, but not enough to make it worth the trip. It's very early in the season, wait until better conditions before you make a long trip like that.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Do whatever you want, you'd be better off ditch Fishing the tiniest little creeks off of Lake Erie


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Everything I’ve seen today is too muddy to fish.


----------



## Weatherhead (Dec 9, 2017)

Last night I drove by some local rivers near Dayton. They were all spilled well over their banks, and if a little creek fed into them, it would have been tough to find, at least from river side trails. That combined with some of the posts above led me to just stay home. And it looks like next week will likely get flooded out as well.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

We got a little snowfall last night too if that makes you feel better.


----------



## dfox (Jul 15, 2004)

just looked at the gages sunday evening, looks like the rock and chagrin really dropped. I may have to take a closer look monday! of course, im not driving 4 hours. would think water is going to be moving and kind of dirty but fishable?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I have buddies that are out today catching fish.


----------

